# 17" Chrome Chevy Aftermarket Rims on an Eco



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KDWilliams85 said:


> I wanted to replace my stock Eco rims with the GM 17" aftermarket chrome that are offered on GM Accessories. Has anybody done this and not had a problem because there is a disclaimer that they aren't available on the Eco trim level. Is there any merit to this?


You mean as an upgrade option when ordering the car from the factory or dealer installed??


----------



## KDWilliams85 (Dec 15, 2013)

17 Inch Wheel - PA914 Chrome landing page

These are what I'm talking about.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Where did you see the disclaimer? They should fit all except the Diesel. They will be heavier than the Eco wheels for sure if thats what they were going for. The eco wheels are even lighter than the steel wheels on the LS models.


----------



## KDWilliams85 (Dec 15, 2013)

2014 Cruze Accessories: Customize Your Cruze | Chevrolet

Scroll down and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah it's on the main page.



> Personalize your Cruze with these 17-Inch 5-Spoke Flared Chrome Wheels. Not for use on LTZ or ECO/XFE models. Use only GM-approved wheel and tire combinations. See www.gmaccessorieszone.com for important wheel information. Contact your Chevrolet dealership for more information.


----------



## KDWilliams85 (Dec 15, 2013)

Personally, I think they would look rather nice on mine but I would like to know why it isn't for use on my model.


----------

